# RIP Taylor Hawkins



## Adephi (26/3/22)

This is really sad news. Another legend of a drummer.









Foo Fighters Drummer Taylor Hawkins Dead at 50


“The Foo Fighters family is devastated by the tragic and untimely loss of our beloved Taylor Hawkins,” the band writes. “His musical spirit and infectious laughter will live on wi…




www.rollingstone.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (26/3/22)

The drummer with such a big passion, big heart, and big smile. The only drummer in the world to back the mighty Dave Grohl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (26/3/22)

rest in peace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (15/6/22)

Just one of the official tribute concerts announced. That's a line-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/6/22)

RIP
T. H.


----------



## Adephi (17/6/22)

Second tribute concert announced.

You know he done something right when members of Queen and Led Zeppelin performs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (21/6/22)




----------



## Adephi (3/9/22)

Anybody that's interested, the show starts around 17:30


----------

